# "I believe I was next"



## Karatedrifter7 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a hypothetical situation for you.  You're standing in line at at Java Judy's, or Andrew's Autoparts, doesnt matter. But someone looks right at you, acting like they were next, they walk in line ahead of you. You know different.  How did you handle it? Or what would you do next time?


----------



## Kreth (Apr 8, 2008)

It really depends on the situation. If I'm in no hurry, I might make a comment out loud to no one in particular like, "Good thing there isn't a line or anything."
If I'm feeling ornery, I might make a more pointed comment.
You'd be surprised how many of these rude pricks will apologize and back off, especially if someone else chimes in or laughs at my comment.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd tell him to move.  I hate that.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 8, 2008)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> I have a hypothetical situation for you.  You're standing in line at at Java Judy's, or Andrew's Autoparts, doesn't matter. But someone looks right at you, acting like they were next, they walk in line ahead of you. You know different.  How did you handle it? Or what would you do next time?


Slip a shank into their kidney and twist the blade so the wound can't close properly, then step over their bleeding bodies as if nothing happened.... that'll teach 'em! 

It depends largely upon my mood at the time it happened. I've said in various tones of voice "excuse me" ranging from annoyance to the polite "*ahem* do you mind?" 
I'll be civil of course but my tone will at least register in the other person how I feel about. What they do and how they respond determines my next move. Usually it'll be tolerated and I'll just think less of the jerk hence forth. How much less determines *their* response.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 8, 2008)

This is a time to see what kind of business you are dealing with. You shouldn't have to fight for a place in line and the cashier should be the one to say something. If you don't like the results, tell them why you are never comming back and why you will tell your friends to do the same.
Sean


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am like FD I would have to say something like gee I guess you are so more important than everyone else and see what they say.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 8, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I am like FD I would have to say something like gee I guess you are so more important than everyone else and see what they say.


You know who does this crap all the time? Its little old ladies. The way I figure, it ain't worth the trouble to argue, but I may say something next time in honor of this thread.
Sean


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> You know who does this crap all the time? Its little old ladies. The way I figure, it ain't worth the trouble to argue, but I may say something next time in honor of this thread.
> Sean


 
Well touch if it was a little old lady I would never say anything they are special to all of us.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 8, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Well touch if it was a little old lady I would never say anything they are special to all of us.


Ok' now she is under 60...


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 8, 2008)

Saw the situation happen to the guy who was supposed to be behind me in the self-checkout lane.


*Guy: "You know, lady,there are things called lines and I was next!"

Cutter: "Who cares? I started checking my stuff already, pal. You snooze, you lose."

Man: grumbles under his breath and doesn't do anything, his face red from the furious wrath over the mere offense of getting cut in line.*


I'm not ruining my day over an impolite person. Now, if I was in a hurry, I'd say something stating the timeliness of my situation, and politely awaiting a reply, for better or worse. It doesn't hurt to haggle, especially about your time. But a physical/violently verbal conflict over something like that is asinine in my opinion.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 8, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> Saw the situation happen to the guy who was supposed to be behind me in the self-checkout lane.
> 
> 
> *Guy: "You know, lady,there are things called lines and I was next!"*
> ...


I agree.
Sean


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 8, 2008)

This happened just the other day.  A new register opened up at Von's with long lines at the others.  I got in 2nd in the mad scramble.  A young-ish man stepped right in front of me mumbling something about how he was ahead in the other lines.  I just laughed at said something like "Alright then!".  Life's too short to start fist fights in a grocery store.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> I have a hypothetical situation for you. You're standing in line at at Java Judy's, or Andrew's Autoparts, doesnt matter. But someone looks right at you, acting like they were next, they walk in line ahead of you. You know different. How did you handle it? Or what would you do next time?


 

This is a hanging, drawing and quartering offence in the UK. You will get beaten up by fearless old ladies for doing this.the whole queue would complain. In fact it's been known to cause riots.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 8, 2008)

Quite right, Irene .  Queue jumping is an offence to the national character - even 'hoodies' know better {after all there are easier ways to die than the death of a thousand brolly pokes :lol:}.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 8, 2008)

Meddle ye not with the Orderly Anglo-Saxon Queue(TM)


----------



## morph4me (Apr 8, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Quite right, Irene . Queue jumping is an offence to the national character - even 'hoodies' know better {after all there are easier ways to die than the death of a thousand brolly pokes :lol:}.


 
Hey, I know what a brolly is, does that mean I'm bi lingual??


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey and I don't, does that mean I'm American?


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 8, 2008)

lol i cant say i would argue about it, but if im in a rush i may say something to the checker like, excuse me i was next inline may i be helped first? but to address the person i feel is pointless they have already non-verbally stated that they do not value your time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Slip a shank into their kidney and twist the blade so the wound can't close properly, then step over their bleeding bodies as if nothing happened.... that'll teach 'em!


 
:xtrmshock oh caver... that is so wrong :disgust:

Garrote them, it sets a more visual example for the next guy that might try it 

I tend to let them know there is a line behind me.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 8, 2008)

I usually just walk up to the counter as if the person doesn't exist.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 8, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> I usually just walk up to the counter as if the person doesn't exist.


I guess this is a good time to point out the weight of the cutter in question. That stuff hurts deep down. LOL
Sean


----------



## thardey (Apr 8, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> I usually just walk up to the counter as if the person doesn't exist.



That's me, too. I usually manage to slip past them while they are looking around pleased with themselves. Once you get one of your feet in front of them, it's all over.

:moon:

The best cut I think I ever saw was at a wedding reception. It was a long line for the buffet, and my wife and I were waiting with my 1year old son. This little old lady who we had never seen before came up and started playing with him. As the line moved ahead, she moved with us, and slipped in behind. We were almost at the front of the line at this point.

Later I asked the people behind us if they realized that she wasn't with us, and they never even realized she cut.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 8, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> This is a hanging, drawing and quartering offence in the UK. You will get beaten up by fearless old ladies for doing this.the whole queue would complain. In fact it's been known to cause riots.


 


Sukerkin said:


> Quite right, Irene . Queue jumping is an offence to the national character - even 'hoodies' know better {after all there are easier ways to die than the death of a thousand brolly pokes :lol:}.


 
Queue-cutting must be an American thing.  The queue is sacrosanct (must have gotten our attitudes from Britain, I wonder how that happened), to cut is to be lambasted and ridiculed.  

Even though people are in a hurry they will stand for ages in a queue, looking at their watches, tapping their feet, looking disapprovingly at the seemingly ultraslow people ahead of them, and wondering why the store has only 12 checkouts open when there are clearly 18.  Of course, *I* have *never* done anything like that .


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 8, 2008)

It's a pleasure to see that our Antipodean cousins also honour the deities of the Queue :tup: .


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 8, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> It's a pleasure to see that our Antipodean cousins also honour the deities of the Queue :tup: .


I know not these terms. ...back to "Sponge Bob".
Sean


----------



## LuzRD (Apr 9, 2008)

i usually just get right back in front of them, if there is a line behind me ill invite them to join me.
if the "individual" says somthing ...well it depends on my mood and their attitude whether i simply explain to them that there are people in line, or scold them like a bad dog and explain how their parents failed at life.
either way it doesnt happen often and like its been said, they usually back down right quick like when anybody starts to make a scene.

i DO like the way Caver and Xue think though lmao


----------



## myusername (Apr 9, 2008)

I second the other Brits! It made me shudder to think of it!

I have had this happen to me a few times though and I always say politely that there is a queue. Every time but one, the person has mumbled an apology and stepped to the back again. Unfortunately, I got quite undignified when in Sainsburys supermarket one day a rather dishevelled uncouth bloke refused to listen and do the decent thing and move! I turned a little Basil Fawlty and used the plastic thing that divides the customers shopping on the conveyer belt to push the offenders shopping back and started flinging my goods in the space created! I was all flushed in the face and my hands were quivering with adrenaline! I was quite embarrassed afterwards as I think the cashier was a little frightened and didn't quite know what was happening and thought I was mentally ill!:tantrum:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2008)

"Excuse me, but I believe I was next."



Nolerama said:


> I'm not ruining my day over an impolite person.



I agree. It's not worth me getting worked up over. You can't smash the person; you can't call the cops; and in my experience, checkers rarely notice or care anymore.


----------



## kailat (Apr 9, 2008)

Im usually  the non-violent natured guy who just rolls his eye's and grunts under his breath!  Normally don't let things like that get to me, although it does get under myskin..

 The ones that really urk me, is when Im standing in line to pay for fuel or stop in at a conveniance store for a brief moment to grab a snack bar or drink, and their is a line 4 or 5 people deep while the guy or lady is at the counter buying lottery tickets and scratching them off right there and knowingly realizes others are trying to get their business finished keeps the line at a stand still and contiues to purchase lotto scratchoffs.  WTF go to your car and scratch em' off or stand at the rear of the line and do it once your purchase is made.. People are becoming more and more inconsiderate these days


----------



## thardey (Apr 9, 2008)

myusername said:


> I second the other Brits! It made me shudder to think of it!
> 
> I have had this happen to me a few times though and I always say politely that there is a queue. Every time but one, the person has mumbled an apology and stepped to the back again. Unfortunately, I got quite undignified when in Sainsburys supermarket one day a rather dishevelled uncouth bloke refused to listen and do the decent thing and move! I turned a little Basil Fawlty and used the plastic thing that divides the customers shopping on the conveyer belt to push the offenders shopping back and started flinging my goods in the space created! I was all flushed in the face and my hands were quivering with adrenaline! I was quite embarrassed afterwards as I think the cashier was a little frightened and didn't quite know what was happening and thought I was mentally ill!:tantrum:



I would have _LOVED_ to have seen that!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 9, 2008)

kailat said:


> Im usually the non-violent natured guy who just rolls his eye's and grunts under his breath! Normally don't let things like that get to me, although it does get under myskin..
> 
> The ones that really urk me, is when Im standing in line to pay for fuel or stop in at a conveniance store for a brief moment to grab a snack bar or drink, and their is a line 4 or 5 people deep while the guy or lady is at the counter buying lottery tickets and scratching them off right there and knowingly realizes others are trying to get their business finished keeps the line at a stand still and contiues to purchase lotto scratchoffs. WTF go to your car and scratch em' off or stand at the rear of the line and do it once your purchase is made.. People are becoming more and more inconsiderate these days


There is a Holliday store near where I live, and I can't tell you how many times I have gotten behind someone whom is making a purchase and has a friend still out shopping and bringing different items one by one... while I wait and wait.
Sean


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 9, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> This is a time to see what kind of business you are dealing with. You shouldn't have to fight for a place in line and the cashier should be the one to say something. If you don't like the results, tell them why you are never comming back and why you will tell your friends to do the same.
> Sean


 
I agree, I work a service counter during the day and this happens frequently.  If I see someone is trying to get helped in front of someone who has been waiting I'll look past them to the person who's been waiting and ask "Were you here first?".  Sometimes they might not be in a hurry and say to help the other first but at least I gave them the option.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Apr 9, 2008)

I like that.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 9, 2008)

It depends... some days I don't care; some days a mildly sarcastic "I'm sorry, was I in your way when you stepped in front of me in line?" - but either way, unless I'm in a life or death situation (unlikely, in any location where someone would line jump) it's often just not worth the worry.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Apr 11, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> Saw the situation happen to the guy who was supposed to be behind me in the self-checkout lane.
> 
> 
> *Guy: "You know, lady,there are things called lines and I was next!"
> ...



I agree.  But, at the same time, I think people like that should be publically drowned for their offense.

When someone gets in the express line (12 items or less) on a busy night at the supermarket and they throw like 90 cans up on the counter, I want to throw their dumb asses up on the counter too, shove them down it into a bag, drop them into a cart, and kick it down the way.

Or drown them.
In public, on display, with a large placard proclaiming the crime while they gurgle and freaking froth..maybe..into an aquarium that hasn't been cleaned for a month while containing large, pond gold fish..yes, Koi, dirty freaking Koi water..drown, baby, drown.

(cough) ok. I'm done. Yeah, I think violence is asinine, too. Sort of.

--

I kind of agree with Hannibal Lechter.. It seems to me rudeness is a sort of gene, or meme, and to get rid of it you must weed out the infected with great wrath and no mercy.

Rudeness is a sickness.  It sprang up in immensity as soon as laws were passed that forbid us from punching jerks in the nose.  

When you can legally punch a jerk in the nose, there are far fewer jerks running around.

When you can legally smack a jerk in the head with a stone, even tough guys think twice about being jerks.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 11, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> I agree. But, at the same time, I think people like that should be publically drowned for their offense.
> 
> When someone gets in the express line (12 items or less) on a busy night at the supermarket and they throw like 90 cans up on the counter, I want to throw their dumb asses up on the counter too, shove them down it into a bag, drop them into a cart, and kick it down the way.
> 
> ...


Remind me never to go swimming with you. LOL
Sean


----------



## texasmr2 (Apr 18, 2008)

I normally step around the person, getting in front of them assuming my position, and say "excuse me but *I* was next" no matter what race, religion or creed they are. Some people have no respect and need to be stoodup too and taught a lesson. Do unto other's as they do to you.

Now if it is an eldery man/woman in the line behind me I alway's ask them to please go first out of respect. Respect your elder's or get ***** slapped imho.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 18, 2008)

What makes me angry is when children queue politely and wait their turn only to be have the adults who were behind them served first as they are "only kids"! 
I've been behind children a couple of times and have had the assistant try to serve me first, I make a point of saying no, these children were before me. Sometimes I find the older the person the ruder they are and the people you least expect politeness from are the ones who open doors for you and help you with the childrens buggies on stairs etc.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 18, 2008)

I've read through all of these and I can't think of a time when someone has cut in front of me.  I think I would tell them that the line was back there and they need to wait like everyone else.  If that didn't work I think I would start stuttering and develop an instant tic and tell them in a loud voice that the gods of olympus are going to smite them down if they don't get to the back of the line.

On a positive note, thanks to all of the people who do stand in a long line and then if they have a big cart full of groceries/items let the person behind them go first if they only have one or two things.


----------



## Topeng (Apr 19, 2008)

It really doesn't happen that often to me. It may be because I'm big and tatooed. 
When it does, I honestly just let it go. Of course I'm cussing the person out in my mind though. The fruits of karma will be dealt onto those people in time.
Aside from that, most of my convenience store stops are near work (not the best part of town), where anyone and everyone is carrying at least a blade. There is no reason to get into that type of altercation over 60 seconds, a pepsi and a bag of sunflower seeds.


----------



## John Brewer (Apr 19, 2008)

It doesn't happen too often to me (nope not big or tattoed). I just let it go to.


----------



## Whitebelt (Apr 19, 2008)

In school a few months ago a young lad with an ego bigger than he was sidled on into a queue in front of a friend of mine. The line was very long and we had been waiting for quarter of an hour when this happenend so he wasn't ver happy. Here it is probably worth noting that my friend is a keen rugby player nicknamed Gimly (for his stature and "Mean speed over short distances"). He tapped the boy on the shoulder and said "excuse me, i saw you push in, get in the back like everyone else", the chav replied with a sentance rhyming with "chuck off"... The boy then sailed out of the queue and into a table without taking a single step.
Justice is sweet.


----------

